# Ne’er a Rhyme nor Reason



## ned (Nov 30, 2015)

.


----------



## Josh Colon (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice little bit that could have been posted in humor  Thought at first you were overdoing the descriptive aspect, but quickly realized you were prosilizing (yeah I know) verse, or do they call it prose poetry (es calls it prositry). As such, I guess it could also have been posted in poetry -- more impact there ;-) 

Liked how you slurred Emily's speech, but why not,
"I firust shurmised the horshes 'eads, 'ere toowhard eshernity…”.
Guess it all depends on how many sheets to the wind she is 


Enjoyable  and great wordplay. Thanks


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks guys, for your input -

to me, posting in the humour section would be rather presumptuous, so Im happy it worked on that level.

cheers Ned


----------



## DATo (Dec 12, 2015)

*LOL* .... lots of fun ... thanks for the laugh!


----------

